# 57" X 28""



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is a picture of a 57X28 caught buy Paul Frustereo the insert is of Kevin Goldberg with a 55" X 27" both are from Ohio the fish were caught this month on the Saint Lawrence 1000 islands area on the same trip both were released


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish. I need a few of those monsters, but heck, I'd take any fish about now  


Barry


----------



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

Those are some huge fish. Thats what we go after at Lake St. Clair but haven't hooked up with anything that those fish couldn't eat yet. Any idea on the weights...or at least estimated weights?


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

> Any idea on the weights...or at least estimated weights?


Both those brutes had to be pushing 50 lbs. based on the formulas I have the big one should be between 53 and 56#s while the "smaller" one should be 47-50#s.

Steve


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Using the Muskies Inc formula the 57" X 28" works out to be 55.86 lbs.
The 55" X 27" works out to be 50.11875 lbs. Give or take a few lbs.


----------



## paco (May 3, 2004)

here is a link to signman charters the charter that they went out with . rich clarke has been getting big fish the last few years .


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

When is someone around here gonna get one that big????? Didn't a 40lb'er or so get pulled from Pymy last year?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I Think I Might Try Fishin The Surface For One Of Them Next Summer. West Branch Has Got Them That Big Along With Milton And Berlin. I Want One Of Those Guys To Slam The Surface So The Night Fight Will Be On!


----------

